# Of Serpents, Pigs, Prostitutes, Goblins & The Bani Of Bhagat Tarlochan Ji



## Ravinder Singh (May 8, 2013)

Moderators please do not Merge this thread with posts on "Do you believe in Waheguru"

*Serpents of the Mind*

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਲਛਮੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥
Anṯ kāl jo lacẖẖmī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai.

ਸਰਪ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੧॥
Sarap jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||1||

ਅਰੀ ਬਾਈ ਗੋਬਿਦ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਤਿ ਬੀਸਰੈ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Arī bā▫ī gobiḏ nām maṯ bīsrai. Rahā▫o.

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥
Anṯ kāl jo isṯarī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai.

ਬੇਸਵਾ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੨॥
Besvā jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||2||

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਲੜਿਕੇ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥
Anṯ kāl jo laṛike simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai.

ਸੂਕਰ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੩॥
Sūkar jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||3||

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਮੰਦਰ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥
Anṯ kāl jo manḏar simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai.

ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੪॥
Pareṯ jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||4||

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਨਾਰਾਇਣੁ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥
Anṯ kāl nārā▫iṇ simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai.

ਬਦਤਿ ਤਿਲੋਚਨੁ ਤੇ ਨਰ ਮੁਕਤਾ ਪੀਤੰਬਰੁ ਵਾ ਕੇ ਰਿਦੈ ਬਸੈ ॥੫॥੨॥
Baḏaṯ ṯilocẖan ṯe nar mukṯā pīṯambar vā ke riḏai basai. ||5||2|| [/SIZE][/COLOR]

At the very last moment, one who thinks of wealth, and dies in such thoughts
Shall be reincarnated over and over again, in the form of serpents. ||1||
O sister, do not forget the Name of the Lord of the Universe. ||Pause||
At the very last moment, he who thinks of women, and dies in such thoughts,
Shall be reincarnated over and over again as a prostitute. ||2||
At the very last moment, one who thinks of his children, and dies in such thoughts,
shall be reincarnated over and over again as a pig. ||3||
At the very last moment, one who thinks of mansions, and dies in such thoughts,
Shall be reincarnated over and over again as a goblin. ||4||
At the very last moment, one who thinks of the Lord, and dies in such thoughts,
Says Tirlochan, that man shall be liberated; the Lord shall abide in his heart. ||5||2||

Ang 526 http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=0&p=0&k=0&fb=0&Param=526

This passage from gurbani evokes different - and occasionally - strong reactions.

On the face of it, Bhagat Tirlochan appears to be pointing to the notion of karam, reincarnation and transmigration - concepts that are central to Hindu thought. The terms are found in gurbani as well - leading, oftentimes, to the interpretation of gurbani along similar lines as well.

The arguments have been couched in terms of the soul, which, being God-like, is immutable and untouched by human action; yet, is assigned to different bodies, depending on past actions.

How do we reconcile this?

What we have not considered enough, perhaps, is the mind (munn). I am not even sure that the term 'mind' from Western terminology is equal to the munn of gurbani (more on that for another day) but we use the terms interchangeably out of convenience.

What about the munn? Is Bhagat Tirlochan talking about the habits or conditioning (sanskar) that defines us and shapes the mind?

In the scheme of things, we are part of a large recycling process where energy and matter remain interchangeable and fixed.

Could it be that what reincarnates (or moves on) are our accumulated habits and unfulfilled desires - looking to play out in another form?


[Translation of the shabad cited above is by Sant Singh Khalsa.]

This topic is also being discussed on a related thread, "Do You Believe in Waheguru" at this link Atheism - Do You Believe In Waheguru


----------



## IJSingh (May 8, 2013)

*re: Of Serpents, Pigs, Prostitutes, Goblins & the Bani of Bhai Trilochan Singh*

*From Here to Eternity*

by I.J. SINGH

At his very last moment, one who thinks of wealth, and dies in such thoughts, shall be reincarnated over and over again, as a serpent.

He who dies in thoughts of women shall return as a prostitute.

One who dies thinking of mansions shall be reincarnated as a goblin.

......

At his very last moments, one who thinks of the Lord, says Trilochan, shall be liberated; the Lord shall abide in his heart.

[Trilochan, GGS, p 526]


At a get-together of young and not-so-young Sikhs, in lieu of a direct question, someone handed me a card with these lines of Trilochan and challenged me to respond.  How do I interpret them, it demanded to know?   

In this citation translated from the Guru Granth, Trilochan cuts to the chase in words that could not be more blunt, challenging and unambiguous.  But I submit that they end up being the most obscure and abstruse.

These lines and many similar hymns from the Guru Granth are oft-quoted to support the idea of reincarnation and transmigration that is a dominant theme in Eastern religions, primarily Hinduism. 

Most Sikhs, too, are aware of such lines from the Guru Granth because the idea that the soul goes through the cycle of birth and rebirth until liberated seems to occur repeatedly in it.   This is a seductively attractive concept because it ties life, death and hereafter to eventual justice.

We can't take a closer look at it without coming to terms about how we think of God, soul, spirituality and religion  - in the context of culture and traditions.

The soul is clearly not amenable to measurement.  A materialist's reductionist approach would want to define it as something tangible, but we know that at death, even our most sensitive instruments and analyses cannot detect a loss of matter. 

And, if I take the strictly spiritual approach, then the soul we carry is an immutable part of the God within us.  Just as God is indefinable and immeasurable, so is the soul. 

If God is not constructed of any elements we know of and has no color, shape or form, then the soul is no different.  The soul is the life force, absolute as is the mind.  The fundamental core of a person, his or her essential self, is the soul, without which there is no life, no breath, no heart, and no brain  - just an empty shell of rotting flesh.

Arguments on whence the soul came, what day of development it entered the fetus, when it left the dead, or how and where it went, seem to be questions that cannot be rationally construed or answered.  They are a credit to human intelligence and imagination, however. 

Many models exist to describe death and the hereafter. 

Though there is no official Jewish view on afterlife, like other spiritual traditions, Judaism offers a range of possibilities, including images of a torturous hell and heavenly paradise.   Judaic references speak of Sheol, a region in the netherworld where the soul resides after death, and Gan Eden, a heaven-like place, not to be confused with the Biblical Garden of Eden.  And there is perhaps a place of both punishment and purification, the Gehinnom, where the period of stay is limited to twelve months, that some see as hell.

Christians await the day of Final Judgment as the second coming of Jesus, when all those who have accepted him will be saved and forgiven their sins.  (I know the model is more complicated by purgatory and limbo, among other things, but this not the point here.)

Muslims hypothesize a very fanciful heaven where rewards fulfill the wildest earthly fancies of the true believers, while heathens, infidels, pagans and heretics are condemned to everlasting hell.

What all this whimsical modeling of heaven and hell does is to effectively create a three-decker universe with a heaven above where God presides, a dreaded hell below, and us mortal beings in the middle struggling endlessly with our sinful proclivities and lives.   

Hindus, to their credit, have a scheme that revolves around a concept of eventual justice. In this, the soul at death is assigned another body and thus another life in a cycle of birth and rebirth. Where and what species this soul would go to depends entirely on the quality of the life it just went through. 

If it was good, the soul could return as a human; if not, it might come back to haunt us as a {censored}roach or snake, for instance; it could also return to serve as a faithful dog or terrorize us as a tiger. 

If its sojourn on earth was perfect, it would be freed of the need to return in any form of rebirth, and would supposedly join God for eternity, wherever it is that God resides.  Coming back as a human would be reincarnation; returning as a different species is labeled transmigration.   

This concept is exactly what Trilochan seems to be referring to in the hymn that I started with.  But, it is not quite so simple.

(Hindus also believe that it takes the soul a year to travel from its earthly abode to wherever it is that it must go to.  That's why they hold an elaborate function before the year end in which Brahmins, as the intermediaries, are handsomely rewarded to aid the soul along its journey.)

The idea of a God as an old man, somewhat like us but often a lot kinder or a bit more capricious is, in my opinion, also inevitable to the concept of eventual judgment, followed by punishment or reward through the cycle of birth and rebirth that is integral to this intriguing model of life after death. 

There are two other views of death and the hereafter that I need to mention before taking on the Sikh point of view.

One that remains particularly appealing is the outlook that Socrates presented when he was asked if there was life after death.  He said in effect that if there was, he would have the company of great minds that have gone before him, and if there was not, then it would be like a dreamless sleep. He was an old man, he held, and needed the rest.

The other is the framework presented by the prophet of positivism, Norman Thomas.  He opined that, much as a fetus cannot know the world outside the womb, similarly death is a veil through which we cannot see.  And much as life for the fetus outside the womb will be good after birth, in the same way, whatever exists after death will be good.  Thus, it is best not to obsess about it, but to concentrate on the here and now.

To spend one's life consumed by the idea of death is somewhat like what many students do when they are fearfully fixated on an upcoming exam.  My usual response to them is that instead of tormenting themselves about an exam that is yet to come, why not work at the assignment of today.  If that is done right, the exam tomorrow will take care of itself.  If today is lost in torturing yourself about the exam tomorrow, then neither today nor tomorrow will work out very well.

Such a view, I believe, is fully consistent with the fact that Sikhi does not posit a fearsome hell or a fanciful heaven.  I have dealt with this in more detail elsewhere; suffice it to say that Sikhism speaks of heaven as a life imbued with the universal connectivity that is God and hell as a life separated from that infinite reality. 

The idea, then, of a heavenly angel like Dharamraj, who will weigh the quality of a life, indicates to me not a place or a person with a fixed address in the hereafter who has that responsibility, but the judgment from our inner self that creates a heaven and a hell for us in the here and now. 

Sikhism doesn't direct us to any specific method in how to dispose of the human body at death, when it is no more than an empty shell - one may bury it, cremate it or even cast it into flowing waters.

Sikhism does not venture any opinion on what day of intrauterine development the soul enters the fetus or when precisely does it leave the body at death for regions unknown.

Of death, Sikhism provides us some useful imagery.  One is of completion of a mission, of a life well and purposefully lived; the other image is of a wave arising from the sea and merging back into it. 

No one is free of death, not even the prophets and seers.  No one has ever come back from time spent in heaven or hell to tell us about it.

What then to make of Trilochan's hymn and the myriad other references to incarnation and reincarnation in the Guru Granth?

If one takes the Hindu idea of the cycle of birth and rebirth literally, one would then be logically bound to look for one's ancestors in {censored}roaches, rats, mice or kings and queens, depending upon how their earthly lives were measured by a heavenly judge.  It seems to be a logically consistent model, but not a likely one.

Therefore, I cannot interpret Trilochan in such literal terms. 

Just look at the last stanza of his hymn, for instance.  Its literal interpretation would tell me that one could sin the whole life to one's heart's content; all that is necessary to be forgiven is to die with the name of God on one's lips.  Now, how sensible is that?  How does that fit the model of perfect justice?

The poetry and imagery must be kept in mind in exploring the meaning. 

What Trilochan says to me is that if you were obsessed with mansions all your life, then you may as well be a ghost or a goblin that supposedly haunts such buildings.  If money and treasures have defined your life, you may as well be a snake.  (In the Indian culture, snakes are reputed to make their home where treasures are buried.)

Why?  Because your character traits have been defined by your preoccupations and values - that is the kind of a person you have become.    I interpret all of the examples in his hymn similarly - it is metaphorical language, not to be literally translated.

To my mind, what Trilochan means here is to question what one has become over a lifetime of habits. "Reincarnation", then, is used as a metaphor (this is poetry, right?), for the biological life cycle. So, until we get it "right", we are going to embody the human (or animal) experience over and over again in this life.  Put another way, until we learn to live without a personal stake (haumai), we are going to attach ourselves to desires which, unchecked, lead to addictive/neurotic personalities, and so the cycle continues.

It is not possible to talk about "here and hereafter" in the traditional Indian culture without reference to reincarnation. Indians take the matter quite literally.  It is not an easy matter to upend the whole applecart. The Gurus, therefore, taught in the language of the people and in the context of the times in which they lived.

This is exactly why the Guru Granth contains this recurring theme on reincarnation and transmigration.

Some level of prophetic language a la Trilochan may be necessary to goad people into the right behavior. Hence the dire warning of transmigration and reincarnation!

Since matter and energy may change form but are neither created nor destroyed, it says to me that we will always be around in some shape or form.

Guru Granth also reiterates, more than once, the Hindu belief that there are 8.4 million species through which the soul may cycle and recycle until liberated.  I think the number is not to be taken literally.  It is like saying in English that there are a gazillion species; it is not a fixed number. 

If tomorrow, greater or less than 8.4 million species are documented by evolutionary biologists, one must not conclude that the ancient Indian philosophers or the Sikh Gurus were in error.  For traditional Indian society, this number forms the basis of their deeply held belief; it was thus used as a point of reference for Sikh teaching.  Effective teaching always requires that the cultural context not be ignored. 

My view would be that, metaphorically reinterpreted, the terms reincarnation and transmigration really mean that after death everyone and every species that exhibits life become part of the greater biological life cycle. 

That, then, becomes my understanding of the cycle of birth and rebirth, reincarnation or transmigration. 

In this concept of a larger biological life cycle, it remains immaterial whether one ends up pushing up roses or becoming a feeding frenzy for worms; either is equally meaningful.

C'est la vie !


----------



## spnadmin (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Of Serpents, Pigs, Prostitutes, Goblins & the Bani of Bhai Trilochan Singh*

Professor Sahib Singh's commentary


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 8, 2013)

http://www.sikhmarg.com/2009/0412-zi...na-vich01.html

 ਪ੍ਰੋ: ਗੁਰਬਚਨ ਸਿੰਘ ਥਾਈਲੈਂਡ ਵਾਲੇ

ਜਿਉਂਦਿਆਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ

ਭਾਗ ਪਹਿਲਾ

ਜਨ-ਸਧਾਰਨ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਗੋਂ ਆਮ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਇਹ ਖਿਆਲ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜਦੋਂ ਮਾੜੇ ਕਰਮ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਾੜੀ ਜੂਨ ਭੋਗਣ ਲਈ ਮਜ਼ਬੂਰ ਹੋਣਾ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਚੰਗੇ ਦਾਨ ਪੁੰਨ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗਿਆ ਘਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਨਮ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪੁਰਾਣੇ ਖ਼ਿਆਲਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਸ਼ੂਦਰ ਵਿਚਾਰੇ ਦਾ ਜਨਮ ਹੀ ਬ੍ਰਹਾਮਣ ਦੇਵਤੇ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਕਬੀਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਗਿਆਨ ਦੀ ਖੜਗ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਸਮਾਜਿਕ ਕੁਰੀਤੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਕਰਮ-ਕਾਂਡਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਮਿੱਥਾਂ ਵਿਰੁੱਧ ਜ਼ੋਰਦਾਰ ਅਵਾਜ਼ ਬੁਲੰਦ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਬ੍ਰਹਾਮਣ ਦੀ ਵਿਚਾਰਧਾਰਾ ਨੂੰ ਇਕ-ਵੱਢਿਉਂ ਵਢ੍ਹਾਂਗਾ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਕਿਹਾ, ਕਿ “ਐ ਮਿੱਤਰਾ! ਇੱਕ ਗੱਲ ਦੱਸਦੇ, ਜੇ ਕਰ ਵਾਕਿਆ ਹੀ ਤੂੰ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਣ ਦੇਵਤਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤਾਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਹੋਰ ਰਸਤੇ ਦੀ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਉਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਸੀ ਪਰ ਅਸਲੀਅਤ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਤੂੰ ਵੀ ਉਸੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਦੀ ਆਇਆ ਏਂ, ਜਿਸ ਰਸਤੇ ਦੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ” ---

ਜੌ ਤੂੰ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣੁ, ਬ੍ਰਹਮਣੀ ਜਾਇਆ॥

ਤਉ ਆਨ ਬਾਟ ਕਾਹੇ ਨਹੀ ਆਇਆ॥ 2॥

ਤੁਮ ਕਤ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ, ਹਮ ਕਤ ਸੂਦ॥

ਹਮ ਕਤ ਲੋਹੂ, ਤੁਮ ਕਤ ਦੂਧ॥

ਰਾਗ ਗਉੜੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਪੰਨਾ ੩੨੪—

ਹਰ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਪੁਜਾਰੀ ਦੀ ਆਮਦਨ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਖ ਸਾਧਨ ਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਆਦ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਕਰਕੇ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਹਰ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਵਰਗ ਦੀ ਲਾਲਸਾ ਤੇ ਨਰਕ ਦੇ ਸੰਭ੍ਹਾਵੀ ਖ਼ਤਰੇ ਤੋਂ ਬਚਣ ਲਈ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਪੁਜਾਰੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਬਚਾ ਦੇ ਸਾਧਨ ਢੂੰਢਦਿਆਂ ਢੂੰਢਦਿਆਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਸੰਸਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਗ਼ੁਜ਼ਾਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਨੇ ਦੋ ਟੁੱਕ ਫੈਸਲਾ ਦੇਂਦਿਆਂ ਸਿੱਧਾ ਹੀ ਸਮਝਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ----

ਮੂਏ ਹੂਏ ਜਉ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਦੇਹੁਗੇ, ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨ ਜਾਨੈ ਕੋਇਲਾ॥

ਬਾਣੀ ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੨੯੨—

ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਕਹਿ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਐ ਖ਼ੁਦਾਇਆ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਹੁਣ ਮਾੜੇ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਵਲੋਂ ਮੁਕਤ ਕਰ। ਜੇ ਮੈਂ ਹੁਣ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੀਊ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਮੈਂ ਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਾਅਦ ਵਾਲੇ ਸਵਰਗ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਾਰਨਾ ਆਂ ਜਾਂ ਫੇਹ ਕੇ ਫੋੜੇ `ਤੇ ਲਾਉਣਾ ਏਂ।

ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਜਿਸ ਸਮਾਜ, ਪਰਵਾਰ, ਤਥਾ ਦੇਸ਼ ਦੀ ਸਿਰਜਣਾ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦੀ ਮੰਜ਼ਿਲ ‘ਸਚਿਆਰ ਮਨੁੱਖ’ ਹੋਣ ਦੀ ਮਿੱਥੀ ਹੈ। ਭਾਈ ਗੁਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਕਹਿਣ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਲੰਬੀ ਨਦਰ ਨਾਲ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਨਿਹਾਰਿਆ, ਕਿ ਦੇਖਣ ਨੂੰ ਤਾਂ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਇਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਭਾਈਚਾਰਕ ਸਾਂਝ ਦੀਆਂ ਤੰਦਾਂ ਕੱਚੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਈਆਂ ਗਿਰਾਵਟਾਂ ਦਾ ਥਾਂ `ਤੇ ਬੋਲਬਾਲਾ ਹੈ।

ਬਾਬਾ ਦੇਖੇ ਧਿਆਨ ਧਰ ਜਲਤੀ ਸਭ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਵੀ ਦਿਸ ਆਈ॥

--ਭਾਈ ਗੁਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ

ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਸੁਖਮਨੀ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਲੋਕ ਦਿਖਾਵਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਭਰਪੂਰ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਖੇਧੀ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ--ਤੀਰਥਾਂ `ਤੇ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ, ਲੋਕ ਦਿਖਾਵਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਬਗਲ ਸਮਾਧੀ, ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਲਿਬਾਸ, ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਵਰਗਾ ਲਾਲਚ ਇਹ ਸਾਰਾ ਕੁੱਝ ਇੰਜ ਹੈ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਇਸ ਨੇ ਗਲ਼ ਨਾਲ ਪੱਥਰ ਬੰਨ੍ਹਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੋਵੇ। ਜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ ਦਰਿਆ ਪਾਰ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਭਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਮੁਕਤ ਹੋਣਾ ਪੈਣਾ ਹੈ। ਦੇਖਣ ਨੂੰ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਇਸ ਦੀਆਂ ਕਾਲ਼ੀਆਂ ਕਰਤੂਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੂਚੀ ਏੰਨੀ ਲੰਬੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਇਹ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ----

ਕਰਤੂਤਿ ਪਸੂ ਕੀ ਮਾਨਸ ਜਾਤਿ॥

ਲੋਕ ਪਚਾਰਾ ਕਰੈ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤਿ॥

ਬਾਹਰਿ ਭੇਖ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮਲੁ ਮਾਇਆ॥

ਛਪਸਿ ਨਾਹਿ ਕਛੁ ਕਰੈ ਛਪਾਇਆ॥

ਬਾਹਰਿ ਗਿਆਨ ਧਿਆਨ ਇਸਨਾਨ॥

ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਿਆਪੈ ਲੋਭੁ ਸੁਆਨੁ॥

ਅੰਤਰਿ ਅਗਨਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਤਨੁ ਸੁਆਹ॥

ਗਲਿ ਪਾਥਰ ਕੈਸੇ ਤਰੈ ਅਥਾਹ॥

ਜਾ ਕੈ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਸੈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪਿ॥

ਨਾਨਕ ਤੇ ਜਨ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਤਿ॥ 5

ਰਾਗ ਗਉੜੀ ਸੁਖਮਨੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੨੬੭—

ਹਰ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਪੁਜਾਰੀ ਨੇ ਆਮ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਲੁੱਟਿਆ, ਕੁੱਟਿਆ ਤੇ ਮਾਰਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਆਪਣੀ ਹੋਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਆਸਰੇ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ ਦਿਨ ਦੀਵੀਂ ਠੱਗਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਏਸੇ ਠੱਗੀ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਇਹ ਅਸਲੀ ਧਰਮ-ਕਰਮ ਸਮਝੀ ਬੈਠਾ ਹੈ। ਛੋਟੇ ਹੁੰਦਿਆਂ ਇੱਕ ਠੱਗਾਂ ਦੀ ਕਹਾਣੀ ਸੁਣਦੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਸੀ ਕਿ ਇੱਕ ਬੱਚਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਨਕਿਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਛੱਟਾ ਜੇਹਾ ਲੇਲਾ (ਮੇਮਣਾ) ਲੈ ਕੇ ਆ ਰਿਹਾ ਸੀ। ਰਾਹ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਤਿੰਨ ਠੱਗ ਮਿਲ ਗਏ ਤੇ ਵਾਰੋ ਵਾਰੀ ਆਖਣ ਲੱਗੇ, “ਸੁਣਾ ਭਈ ਕਤੂਰਾ ਕਿੱਥੋਂ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਆਇਆ ਏਂ”। ਅੱਗੋਂ ਬੱਚਾ ਕਹਿਣ ਲੱਗਾ ਕਿ “ਬਾਈ-ਜਾਨ ਏ ਕਤੂਰਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਏਂ ਇਹ ਲੇਲਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਮਿਆ ਨੇ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ”। ਠੱਗ ਸ਼ੈਤਾਨੀ ਜੇਹੇ ਲਹਿਜ਼ੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੱਸਦਿਆਂ, “ਕਹਿਣ ਲੱਗਾ ਚੱਲ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਮਾਮਿਆਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਮਜਾਕ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੋਏਗਾ, ਪਰ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਕਤੂਰਾ (ਪਿੱਲਾ) ਈ ਏ”। ਬੱਚਾ ਥੋੜਾ ਜੇਹਾ ਸੋਚਣ ਲਈ ਮਜ਼ਬੂਰ ਹੋਇਆ ਕਿ ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਮਿਆਂ ਲੇਲੇ ਦੀ ਜਗ੍ਹਾ `ਤੇ ਕਤੂਰਾ ਹੀ ਹਾਸੇ ਨਾਲ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੋਵੇ। ਵਾਰੀ ਵਾਰੀ ਦੋ ਹੋਰ ਠੱਗ ਆਏ ਤੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਵੀ ਏਹੀ ਗੱਲ ਦੁਹਰਾਈ। ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਬੱਚੇ ਸੋਚਿਆ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਏ ਮਾਮਿਆਂ ਮੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਹਾਸਾ ਮਜ਼ਾਕ ਹੀ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੋਵੇ। ਵਿਚਾਰਾ ਬੱਚਾ ਠੱਗਾਂ ਦੇ ਬਹਿਕਲਾਵੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਆ ਗਿਆ ਤੇ ਮੇਮਣਾ ਠੱਗਾਂ ਦੇ ਹੱਥ ਦੇ ਬੈਠਾ। ਦਿਨ ਦੀਵੀਂ ਵਿਚਾਰਾ ਬੱਚਾ ਠੱਗਾਂ ਦੇ ਢੲ੍ਹੇ ਚੜ ਠੱਗਿਆ ਗਿਆ। ਧਿਆਨ ਨਾਲ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਜਾਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਵੀ ਧਰਮ ਦੀ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਠੱਗੇ ਗਏ ਹੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਆਵਾਂਗੇ। ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿਚਲੀਆਂ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਕਰਕੇ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬੱਚਣ ਦੀ ਤਾਗ਼ੀਦ ਕੀਤੀ ਸੀ ਪਰ ਅਸੀਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਮਰਣ ਦੇ ਉਪਰੰਤ ਦੀਆਂ ਮਿੱਥ ਬੈਠੇ ਹਾਂ।

ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਇਸ ਸਬੰਧੀ ਸਲੋਕ ਸਹਿਸਕ੍ਰਿਤੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੀ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਢੰਗ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਜੇ ਆਦਮੀ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਨੈਤਿਕ ਵਿਦਿਆ ਜਾਂ ਸਦਾਚਾਰਕ ਗੁਣ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਵੀ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਕਰਕੇ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਭੋਗ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰਵਾਕ ਹੈ ---

ਗੁਰ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੀਣਸ੍ਯ੍ਯ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਧ੍ਰਿਗੰਤ ਜਨਮ ਭ੍ਰਸਟਣਹ॥

ਕੂਕਰਹ ਸੂਕਰਹ ਗਰਧਭਹ, ਕਾਕਹ ਸਰਪਨਹ ਤੁਲਿ ਖਲਹ॥ 33॥

ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੫੬—

ਅਖ਼ਰੀਂ ਅਰਥ ਤਾਂ ਏਹੀ ਬਣਗੇ -----

ਜਿਹੜਾ ਬੰਦਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਖਣਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਭੈੜੀ ਬੁਧਿ ਵਾਲੇ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਫਿਟਕਾਰ-ਯੋਗ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਮੂਰਖ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਸੂਰ ਖੋਤੇ ਕਾਂ ਸੱਪ ਦੇ ਬਰਾਬਰ (ਜਾਣੋ)।

ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਦਾ ਅਰਥ ਹੈ ਸਲਾਹ ਜਾਂ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਭਾਵ ਜਿਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਵੀ ਸਦਾਚਾਰਕ ਕਦਰਾਂ ਕੀਮਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਖਣਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਮੱਨੁਖੀ ਤਨ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਕਰਕੇ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਵਾਂਗ ਲਾਲਚੀ ਤੇ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਭੌਂਕਣ ਦੀ ਆਦਤ ਤੋਂ ਮਜ਼ਬੂਰ ਹੈ।

ਧਰਮ ਦੀ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਿਚਰਦਿਆਂ ਅੱਖੀਂ ਦੇਖੀ ਤੇ ਇੱਕ ਵਾਪਰੀ ਘਟਨਾ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਹਾਂਗਾ, ਯੂ. ਐਸ. ਏ. ਦੇ ਇੱਕ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰੇ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਚੀ ਦੇ ਜਵਾਨ ਬੇਟੇ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਨੇ ਲਿਫਟ ਮੰਗੀ ਪਰ ਉਹ ਲੋਕ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਬੇਈਮਾਨ ਸਨ। ਜਵਾਨ ਬੇਟੇ ਨੇ ਸਿੱਖੀ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਲੋੜਵੰਦ ਸਮਝਦਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਲਿਫਟ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਬੱਚੇ ਨੇ ਡਿਗਰੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਸੀ, ਜੋ ਆਪਣੀ ਮਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਕਹਿ ਕੇ ਗਿਆ ਸੀ, ਮਾਂ “ਮੈਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਹੁਣ ਕੰਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਨ ਦਿਆਂਗਾ ਤੂੰ ਅਪਣੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਹੁਤ ਕੰਮ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ। ਹੁਣ ਕੰਮ ਮੈਂ ਕਰਾਂਗਾ ਤੂੰ ਅਰਾਮ ਨਾਲ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਗ਼ੁਜ਼ਾਰੀਂ”। ਪਰ ਸੇਵਾ ਭਾਵਨਾ ਨਾਲ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਲਿਫਟ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਸੀ ਲਾਲਚ ਵੱਸ ਲਿਫਟ ਲੈਣ ਵਾਲਿਆਂ ਨੇ ਬੱਚੇ ਦਾ ਦਿਨ-ਦੀਂਵੀਂ ਕਤਲ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਘਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੱਥਰ ਵਿੱਛ ਗਏ ਹਰ ਆ ਗਏ ਦੀ ਅੱਖ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਅੱਥਰੂ ਵਹਿ ਰਹੇ ਸਨ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਇੱਕ ਰੋਂਗਟੇ ਖੜੇ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਘਟਨਾ ਸੀ। ਪਰ ਦੂਜੇ ਪਾਸੇ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਇੱਕ ਰਾਗੀ ਜੱਥੇ ਨੇ ਬਰਾਦਰੀ ਦਾ ਵਾਸਤਾ ਪਾ, ਸਕੀਮ ਫਿੱਟ ਕਰਕੇ ਇੱਕ ਰਾਗੀ ਦੇ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਦਾ ਸਮਾਂ ਕਟਾ ਕੇ ਆਪ ਮ੍ਰਿਤਕ ਬੱਚੇ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਚਲਾ ਗਿਆ। ਬੱਸ ਫਿਰ ਕੀ ਸੀ, ਜਿਹੜਾ ਇਹ ਕਹਿ ਰਿਹਾ ਸੀ ਕੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਹੱਕ ਬਣਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਮੇਰੀ ਇਸ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੁਕਿੰਗ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਬਾਣੀ ਪੜ੍ਹਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਰਾਗੀ ਨੇ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਰਾਗੀ ਦੀ ਨੰਗੀ ਭਾਸ਼ਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਸ਼ਰੇਆਮ ਮਾਂ ਭੈਣ ਦੀ ਇੱਕ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਜਿਹੜੀਆਂ ਗਾਲ਼ਾਂ ਕੱਢੀਆਂ ਗਈਆਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ, ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਕੰਧਾਂ ਵੀ ਸ਼ਰਮਾਉਂਦੀਆਂ ਹੋਣਗੀਆਂ। ਪਰ ਮੇਰੇ ਦਿਮਾਗ਼ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਹ ਨੰਗੀਆਂ ਗਾਲ਼ਾਂ ਅਜੇ ਵੀ ਉਂਜ ਹੀ ਘੁੰਮ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਪਾਠਕ ਜਨ ਆਪ ਅੰਦਾਜ਼ਾ ਲਗਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਇੱਕ ਰਾਗੀ ਜੱਥੇ ਨੇ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਦਾ ਸਮਾਂ ਕਟਾ ਕੇ ਆਪ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਕਰਨ ਚੱਲਾ ਗਿਆ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਰਾਗੀ ਜੱਥੇ ਨੇ ਗਾਲ਼ਾਂ ਦਾ ਮੀਂਹ ਵਰ੍ਹਾਇਆ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੋਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਕਿਹੜੀ ਜੂਨ ਹੈ। ਜਵਾਨ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਦੀ ਮੌਤ ਕਾਰਨ ਪਰਵਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੁਰਲਾਹਟ ਮੱਚਿਆ ਪਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਸੀ ਤੇ ਭਾਈਚਾਰੇ ਲਈ ਸੋਚ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਸੀ ਕਿ ਅੱਗੋਂ ਤੋਂ ਅਜੇਹੀਆਂ ਘਟਨਾਵਾਂ ਦਾ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਮੁਕਾਬਲਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਏ ਪਰ ਜਿਹਨਾਂ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਨੇ ਪਰਵਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਧਰਵਾਸ ਦੇਣਾ ਸੀ ਉਹ ਵਿਛੇ ਹੋਏ ਸੱਥਰ ਤੇ ਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਲ ਚੀਰਵੇਂ ਵੈਣਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਆਪਣੀ ਰੋਜ਼ੀ ਦੀ ਭਾਲ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਸਨ। ਕੀ ਇਹ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਵਾਂਗ ਭੌਂਕਣਾ ਤੇ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਵਾਂਗ ਲਾਲਚ ਕਰਨਾ ਜਾਂ ਸੱਪ ਵਾਂਗ ਜ਼ਹਿਰ ਉਘਲ਼ਣਾ ਇਹ ਇਨਸਾਨੀ ਸੋਚ ਦਾ ਕੰਮ ਹੈ? ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੋਹਾਂ ਰਾਗੀ ਜੱਥਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਇੱਕ ਦੂਜੇ ਨੂੰ ਖਾ ਜਾਣ ਵਾਂਗ ਨਫ਼ਰਤ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਹਿਰੀਲੀ ਝੱਗ ਵੱਗ ਰਹੀ ਸੀ। ਸੱਪ ਲੱਭਣ ਦੀ ਕੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰਤ ਹੈ ਇਹ ਤੇ ਖ਼ੁਦ ਹੀ ਸੱਪ ਬਣੇ ਪਏ ਨੇ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਖ਼ੈਰ-ਖ਼ੂਆ।


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 8, 2013)

http://www.sikhmarg.com/2009/0419-zi...na-vich02.html

. 	

    ਪ੍ਰੋ: ਗੁਰਬਚਨ ਸਿੰਘ ਥਾਈਲੈਂਡ ਵਾਲੇ

    ਜਿਉਂਦਿਆਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ

    ਭਾਗ ਦੂਜਾ

    ਸੂਰਾਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਖਾਣਾ, ਬੱਚਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਜਨਮ ਦਈ ਜਾਣਾ ਤੇ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਗੰਦਗੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿਣਾ, ਗੱਧਿਆਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਦੁਲੱਤੇ ਮਾਰਨੇ ਤੇ ਰੂੜੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਟਣਾ, ਕਾਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾਂ ਚਲਾਕੀਆਂ ਕਰਨੀਆਂ, ਗੰਦ ਫਰੋਲਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਤੇ ਸੱਪ ਵਾਂਗ ਜ਼ਹਿਰ ਉਗਲ਼ਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਹੀ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਘੁੰਮਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਭੱਟਾਂ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਨਾਲ ਪਸ਼ੂਆਂ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਤਾਂ ਵਰਗੀ ਸੋਚਣੀ ਤੋਂ ਦੈਵੀ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਬਣ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ ----

    ਕਾਠਹੁ ਸ੍ਰੀਖੰਡ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਕੀਅਉ, ਦੁਖ ਦਰਿਦ੍ਰ ਤਿਨ ਕੇ ਗਇਅ॥

    ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਚਰਨ ਜਿਨੑ ਪਰਸਿਆ, ਸੇ ਪਸੁ ਪਰੇਤ ਸੁਰਿ ਨਰ ਭਇਅ॥

    -ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੯੯

    ਸਾਡੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਾਂਗ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਚਰਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਚਰਨ ਪਰਸਣ ਦਾ ਅਰਥ ਹੈ ਗੁਰ-ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੇ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਆਪਣੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਨੂੰ ਢਾਲਣਾ, ਫਿਰ ਚੰਦਨ ਵਰਗੀ ਸੁਗੰਧੀ ਆ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ।

    ਕਬੀਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਇੱਕ ਹੋਰ ਮਿੱਥ ਨੂੰ ਤੋੜਦਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਸਿੱਧ ਪੱਧਰੇ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਹਿ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਸੂਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਓਦੋਂ ਮੇਰਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਚੱਲ ਰਿਹਾ ਸੀ ---

    ਫੀਲੁ ਰਬਾਬੀ ਬਲਦੁ ਪਖਾਵਜ, ਕਊਆ ਤਾਲ ਬਜਾਵੈ॥

    ਪਹਿਰਿ ਚੋਲਨਾ ਗਦਹਾ ਨਾਚੈ, ਭੈਸਾ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਾਵੈ॥

    ਰਾਗ ਆਸਾ ਬਾਣੀ ਭਗਤ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਪੰਨਾ 477—

    ਪਰ ਹੁਣ ਜਦੋਂ ਦੀ ਸਮਝ ਆ ਗਈ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਹਾਥੀ ਦੀ ਕਾਮਕ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਵਾਲਾ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਤਿਆਗ ਕੇ ਰੱਬ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਸਿਫਤੋ ਸਲਾਹ ਵਾਲੀ ਰਬਾਬ ਵਜਾਉਣ ਲੱਗ ਪਿਆਂ ਹਾਂ। ਬਲਦ ਵਰਗੀ ਆਲਸ ਦੀ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਤਿਆਗ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ। ਕਾਂ ਵਰਗੀਆਂ ਚਲਾਕੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾਂ ਲਈ ਕਿਨਾਰਾ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ। ਗੱਧਿਆਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਦੁਲੱਤੇ ਮਾਰਨੇ ਤੇ ਝੋਟੇ ਵਾਂਗ ਹਰੇਕ ਨਾਲ ਸਿਰ ਫਸਾਉਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਘਟੀਆ ਸੋਚ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਨਮਸਕਾਰ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ।

    ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ, ਗੰਦੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਉਂਦਾ --

    ਰਤਨ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਮਾਣਕਾ ਸੁਇਨਾ ਰੁਪਾ ਖਾਕੁ॥

    ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਸੁਤ ਬੰਧਪਾ ਕੂੜੇ ਸਭੇ ਸਾਕ॥

    ਜਿਨਿ ਕੀਤਾ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਨ ਜਾਣਈ ਮਨਮੁਖ ਪਸੁ ਨਾਪਾਕ॥

    ਸਿਰੀ ਰਾਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੪੭

    ਰਤਨ, ਮੋਤੀ ਆਦਿਕ ਕੀਮਤੀ ਪਦਾਰਥ, ਸੋਨਾ, ਚਾਂਦੀ (ਇਹ ਸਭ) ਮਿੱਟੀ ਸਮਾਨ ਹੀ ਹਨ (ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਥੇ ਹੀ ਪਏ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਣਗੇ)। ਮਾਂ ਪਿਉ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਸੰਬੰਧੀ—ਇਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਾਕ ਭੀ ਸਾਥ ਛੱਡ ਜਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਹਨ। (ਇਹ ਵੇਖ ਕੇ ਭੀ) ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ, ਗੰਦੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਪਸ਼ੂ-ਸੁਭਾਉ ਮਨੁੱਖ, ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਂਦਾ ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ।

    ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਨੂੰ ਨਾ ਸੁਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਪਸ਼ੂ, ਪੰਛੀ ਤੇ ਟੇਢੀਆਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਹੀ ਹੈ ---

    ਜੋ ਨ ਸੁਨਹਿ ਜਸੁ ਪਰਮਾਨੰਦਾ॥

    ਪਸੁ ਪੰਖੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਗਦ ਜੋਨਿ ਤੇ ਮੰਦਾ॥

    ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੮੮

    ਜੇਹੜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਸ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਟ ਆਨੰਦ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੁਣਦੇ, ਉਹ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਪੰਛੀ ਤੇ ਟੇਢੇ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਭੀ ਭੈੜੇ ਹਨ।

    ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਕਦਰਾਂ ਕੀਮਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾਉਣ ਦਾ ਸਾਰਥਿਕ ਯਤਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਏ ---

    ਆਵਨ ਆਏ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਮਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਬੂਝੇ ਪਸੁ ਢੋਰ॥

    ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸੋ ਬੁਝੈ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਭਾਗ ਮਥੋਰ॥

    ਪੰਨਾ ੨੫੧

    ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਨੇ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਕਹਣ-ਮਾਤ੍ਰ ਹੀ ਮਨੁੱਖਾ ਜਨਮ ਲਿਆ, ਪਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਸਹੀ ਰਸਤਾ ਸਮਝਣ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਉਹ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਡੰਗਰ ਹੀ ਰਹੇ (ਪਸ਼ੂਆਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਹੀ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਦੇ ਰਹੇ)। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ ! ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਸਹੀ ਰਸਤਾ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਮੱਥੇ ਉਤੇ (ਪੂਰਬਲੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਚੰਗੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦੇ) ਭਾਗ ਜਾਗ ਪੈਣ।

    ਪੱਥਰ ਕਦੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਨੇ ਸਿੱਧੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਤਰਦਾ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਪਰ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਫਰਮਾਣ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪੱਥਰ ਵੀ ਤਰ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਅੰਤਰੀਵ ਭਾਵ ਕਿ ਪੱਥਰ ਦਿੱਲ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਤੇ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਤਲ਼ `ਤੇ ਜਿਉਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਸੋਝੀ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਦੋਂ, ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਹਕੀਕਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਨਿਗਾਹ ਹੇਠ ਲਿਆਉਣ ਦਾ ਯਤਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ -----

    ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਉਰਧਾਰੈ॥

    ਪਸੁ ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਮੁਘਦ ਪਾਥਰ ਕਉ ਤਾਰੈ॥

    ਪੰਨਾ ੨੭੪

    ਸੰਗਤ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਅਧੂਰੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਪਸ਼ੂਆਂ ਤੇ ਢੋਰਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੈ --

    ਬਿਨੁ ਸੰਗਤੀ ਸਭਿ ਐਸੇ ਰਹਹਿ ਜੈਸੇ ਪਸੁ ਢੋਰ॥

    ਜਿਨਿੑ ਕੀਤੇ ਤਿਸੈ ਨ ਜਾਣਨੀੑ ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਸਭਿ ਚੋਰ॥

    ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੪੨੭

    ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਸਾਰੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਸ਼ੂਆਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਤੁਰੇ ਫਿਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਂਦੇ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਸਾਰੇ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਚੋਰ ਹਨ।

    ਜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ ਸਿਰਫ ਪੇਟ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਪੂਰਤੀ ਕਰਨੀ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਇਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਤੇ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੋਈ ਵੀ ਅੰਤਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ -----

    ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਸੁਨਿ ਕਛੁ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਨ ਉਪਜਿਓ ਪਸੁ ਜਿਉ ਉਦਰੁ ਭਰਉ॥

    ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਬਿਰਦੁ ਪਛਾਨਉ ਤਬ ਹਉ ਪਤਿਤ ਤਰਉ॥

    ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ਪੰਨਾ ੬੮੫

    ਹੇ ਭਾਈ ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਤਿ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਕੁੱਝ ਭੀ ਸੂਝ ਪੈਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋਈ, ਮੈਂ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਵਾਂਗ (ਨਿੱਤ) ਆਪਣਾ ਢਿੱਡ ਭਰ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ ! ਆਖ—ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ! ਮੈਂ ਵਿਕਾਰੀ ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ (ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਸਕਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਜੇ ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣਾ ਮੁੱਢ-ਕਦੀਮਾਂ ਦਾ (ਪਿਆਰ ਵਾਲਾ) ਸੁਭਾਉ ਚੇਤੇ ਰੱਖੇਂ।

    ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਰਾਹਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਖੁੰਝਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਭਟਕਣਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਭੋਗਣ ਲਈ ਮਜ਼ਬੂਰ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਇਹ ਇਸ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਮਹਾਨਤਾ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਣ ਲਈ ਤਿਆਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ ----

    ਪਸੁ ਪੰਖੀ ਭੂਤ ਅਰੁ ਪ੍ਰੇਤਾ॥ ਬਹੁ ਬਿਧਿ ਜੋਨੀ ਫਿਰਤ ਅਨੇਤਾ॥

    ਜਹ ਜਾਨੋ ਤਹ ਰਹਨੁ ਨ ਪਾਵੈ॥ ਥਾਨ ਬਿਹੂਨ ਉਠਿ ਉਠਿ ਫਿਰਿ ਧਾਵੈ॥

    ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੦੫

    ਮੁੜ ਮੁੜ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਇਹ ਖੇਢਾਂ ਖੇਢ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਵਿਥ ਰੱਖ ਕੇ ਚੱਲਣ ਵਾਲ ਨਿਰਾ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਹੀ ਹੈ ----

    ਜਿਨ ਕੈ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਹੈ ਅੰਤਰਾ॥ ਜੈਸੇ ਪਸੁ ਤੈਸੇ ਓਇ ਨਰਾ॥

    ਪੰਨਾ ੧੧੬੩

    ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਵਿੱਥ ਹੈ ਭਾਵ ਰੱਬੀ ਗੁਣ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਸ਼ੂਆਂ ਵਰਗੇ ਹੀ ਹਨ ।

    ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਨੂੰ ‘ਸਚਿਆਰ’ ਬਣਨ ਲਈ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਆਪਣੀਆਂ ਪਸ਼ੂ ਬਿਰਤੀਆਂ ਕਰਕੇ ਇਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਸ ਦੀਆਂ ਕਰਤੂਤਾਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਪਸ਼ੂਆਂ ਵਾਲੀਆਂ ਹੀ ਹਨ। ਦੁਖਾਂਤ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਨੇ ਅੱਜ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਸਵਾਰਨ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਅਸੀਂ ਅੱਜ ਬੰਦੇ ਬਣਨ ਲਈ ਤਿਆਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਾਂ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਅਗਲੇ ਜਨਮ ਜਾਂ ਜੀਵਨ `ਤੇ ਪਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ ਜਿੱਥੋਂ ਪੁਜਾਰੀ ਨੂੰ ਲੁੱਟਣ ਦਾ ਸੌਖਾ ਰਾਹ ਮਿਲ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ----

    ਪਸੁ ਪਰੇਤ ਉਸਟ ਗਰਧਭ ਅਨਿਕ ਜੋਨੀ ਲੇਟ॥

    ਭਜੁ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਿ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਛੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ਫੇਟ॥

    ਪੰਨਾ ੧੨੨੪

    ਹੇ ਭਾਈ ! (ਪਾਪਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਪੰਡਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ) ਸੁਭਾਅ ਕਰਕੇ ਇਹ ਜੀਵ ਪਸ਼ੂ, ਪ੍ਰੇਤ, ਊਂਠ, ਖੋਤਾ ਆਦਿਕ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੁਲਦਾ ਫਿਰਦਾ ਹੈ । ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ ! (ਆਖ—ਹੇ ਭਾਈ !) ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿੱਚ ਟਿਕ ਕੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਭਜਨ ਕਰਿਆ ਕਰ, ਭਾਵ ਗੁਰ-ਗਿਆਨ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਆਪਣੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਨੂੰ ਲਿਆਉਣ ਦਾ ਯਤਨ ਕਰ, ਫਿਰ (ਜਮਾਂ ਦੀ) ਰਤਾ ਭਰ ਭੀ ਚੋਟ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਗੇਗੀ।  

    ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਭੱਜਣਾ, ਠੱਗੀ ਦੇ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨੇ—ਸਾਰੀ ਉਮਰ ਇਹ ਕੁੱਝ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਹੀ ਨਿਕਲ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਸੁਜੱਚਤਾ, ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਜਿੳਣ ਦੀ ਜਾਚ, ਨੇਕ ਕਰਮ ਕਰਨੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਹੀ ਛੁੱਟ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ---ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਬਾਕੀ ਰਹਿ ਗਈਆਂ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਦੀਆਂ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ---

    ਧਾਵਨ ਪਾਵਨ, ਕੂਰ ਕਮਾਵਨ, ਇਹ ਬਿਧਿ ਕਰਤ, ਅਉਧ ਤਨ ਜਾਰੀ॥

    ਕਰਮ ਧਰਮ ਸੰਜਮ ਸੁਚ ਨੇਮਾ, ਚੰਚਲ ਸੰਗਿ ਸਗਲ ਬਿਧਿ ਹਾਰੀ॥

    ਪਸੁ ਪੰਖੀ ਬਿਰਖ ਅਸਥਾਵਰ, ਬਹੁ ਬਿਧਿ ਜੋਨਿ ਭ੍ਰਮਿਓ ਅਤਿ ਭਾਰੀ॥

    ਖਿਨੁ ਪਲੁ ਚਸਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਹੀ ਸਿਮਰਿਓ, ਦੀਨਾ ਨਾਥ ਪ੍ਰਾਨਪਤਿ ਸਾਰੀ॥

    ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੮੮

    ਜਨੀ ਕਿ ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਾਕੀ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਭਟਕਣਾ, ਤੇ ਅਜੇਹੇ ਨਾ ਸ਼ੁਕਰੇ ਆਦਮੀ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਕੁੱਤਾ ਜਾਂ ਸੁਆਨ ਆਖਦੀ ਹੈ –

    ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਰਸੁ ਖਾਵਹਿ ਖਾਨ ਪਾਨ॥

    ਜਿਨਿ ਦੀਏ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਨ ਜਾਨਹਿ ਸੁਆਨ॥

    ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੯੫

    (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ !) ਕੁੱਤੇ (ਦੇ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ) ਸੁਆਦਲੇ ਭੋਜਨ ਖਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਚੰਗੇ ਚੰਗੇ ਖਾਣੇ ਖਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਪੀਣ ਵਾਲੀਆਂ ਚੀਜ਼ਾਂ ਪੀਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਪਰ ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ (ਇਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਪਦਾਰਥ) ਦਿੱਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਜਾਣਦੇ-ਪਛਾਣਦੇ ਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ।

    ਹੁਣ ਗੱਲ ਬਿਲਕੁਲ ਸਪੱਸ਼ਟ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜੇ ਹੁਣ ਇਸ ਨੇ ਕਰਤਾਰ ਵਲੋਂ ਮੂੰਹ ਮੋੜਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਫਿਰ ਇਹ ਹੁਣ ਹੀ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਭਾਵ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਤਲ਼ `ਤੇ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਕਰਕੇ ਭੋਗ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ---

    ਖਾਦਾ ਪੈਨਦਾ ਮੂਕਰਿ ਪਾਇ॥ ਤਿਸ ਨੋ ਜੋਹਹਿ ਦੂਤ ਧਰਮਰਾਇ॥ 1॥

    ਤਿਸੁ ਸਿਉ ਬੇਮੁਖੁ ਜਿਨਿ ਜੀਉ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਦੀਨਾ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਜਨਮ ਭਰਮਹਿ ਬਹੁ ਜੂਨਾ॥

    ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੯੫

    “ਖਾਦਾ ਪੈਨਦਾ ਮੂਕਰਿ ਪਾਇ” ਦਾ ਭਾਵ ਅਰਥ ਹੈ ਸਦਾ-ਚਾਰਕ ਕੀਮਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਮੁਨਕਰ ਹੋਣਾ, ‘ਤਿਸ ਨੋ ਜੋਹਿਹ’ ਇਨਸਾਫ਼ ਦੀ ਨਿਗਾਹ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੋਣਾ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਹ ਬੇ-ਮੁੱਖ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਲਈ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ, ਪਰ ਖ਼ਿਆਲੀ ਪਲਾਅ ਕਰਕੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਭੋਗ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।

    ਇੱਕ ਬੜੀ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਘਟਨਾ ਪੜ੍ਹੀ ਸੀ ਕਿ ਇੱਕ ਆਦਮੀ ਨੇ ਗਰਮੀਆਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਛੁੱਟੀਆਂ ਕੱਟਣ ਦਾ ਕਿਤੇ ਘਰੋਂ ਬਾਹਰ ਪ੍ਰੋਗਰਾਮ ਬਣਾਇਆ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਇੱਕ ਹੋਟਲ ਵਾਲ਼ੇ ਨੂੰ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਲਿਖੀ ਕੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਸਾਰਾ ਪਰਵਾਰ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਹੋਟਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੁੱਝ ਸਮਾਂ ਛੁੱਟੀਆਂ ਕੱਟਣ ਲਈ ਹੋਟਲ ਬੁੱਕ ਕਰਾਉਣਾ ਚਾਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਪਰ ਸਾਡੀ ਇੱਕ ਸਮੱਸਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਅਸੀਂ ਆਪਣਾ ਕੁੱਤਾ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ ਆ ਸਕਦੇ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਸਾਡੇ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਦੇ ਰਹਿਣ ਦਾ ਵੀ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਜਾਏ। ਅੱਗੋਂ ਹੋਟਲ ਵਾਲੇ ਨੇ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੀ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਉੱਤਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਕਿ ਭਾਈ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਸਾਡੇ ਹੋਟਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਉ ਤੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਕੁੱਤਾ ਵੀ ਨਾਲ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਆਉ, ਸਾਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਇਤਰਾਜ਼ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਹੋਟਲ ਵਾਲਾ ਜੁਆਬ ਦੇਂਦਿਆਂ ਅੱਗੇ ਲਿਖਦਾ ਹੈ, ਭਾਈ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਅੱਜ ਤੀਕ ਕਦੀ ਵੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਨੇ ਸ਼ਰਾਬ ਪੀ ਕੇ ਉੱਲਟੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤੀ। ਅੱਜ ਤੀਕ ਕਦੀ ਵੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਨੇ ਹੋਟਲ ਦੇ ਚਿਮਚੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਚੁਰਾਏ। ਵੀਰ ਜੀ ਅੱਜ ਤੀਕ ਕਦੀ ਵੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਨੇ ਹੋਟਲ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਜਾਣ ਲੱਗਿਆਂ ਬਿਸਤਰੇ ਦੀਆਂ ਚਾਦਰਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਆਪਣੀਆਂ ਜੁੱਤੀਆਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਾਫ਼ ਕੀਤੀਆਂ। ਵਿਆਂਗਅਤਮਿਕ ਢੰਗ ਨਾਲ ਬੰਦੇ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਮਝਾਇਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਇਨਸਾਨੀ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਤੋਂ ਥੱਲੇ ਦੀਆਂ ਹਰਕਤਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਖ਼ੁਦ ਹੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।

    ਗੁਰੂ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਬੜਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ਼ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜਦੋਂ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦੀ ਯਾਦ ਵਿਸਰ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸੱਪ ਵਰਗੀਆਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਿਚਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ---

    ਹਰਿ ਬਿਸਰਤ ਸਦਾ ਖੁਆਰੀ॥

    ਤਾ ਕਉ ਧੋਖਾ ਕਹਾ ਬਿਆਪੈ ਜਾ ਕਉ ਓਟ ਤੁਹਾਰੀ॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥

    ਬਿਨੁ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਜੋ ਜੀਵਨੁ ਬਲਨਾ ਸਰਪ ਜੈਸੇ ਅਰਜਾਰੀ॥

    ਰਾਗ ਬੈਰਾੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ਪੰਨਾ ੭੧੧

    ਇੰਜ ਕਹਿ ਲਿਆ ਜਾਏ ਕਿ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਖ਼ੁਦ ਆਪਣਾ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਤਬਦੀਲ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਤਿਆਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਇਸ ਨੇ ਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਆਦ ਵਾਲੀਆਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਰੱਖ ਲਈਆਂ ਹਨ। ਹਾਲਾਂ ਕਿ ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਜਨਵਰ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰੋ, ਉਹ ਮਰਨ ਲਈ ਤਿਆਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਦਾ ਅਰਥ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਜਨਵਰ ਆਪਣੇ ਤਲ਼ `ਤੇ ਬਹੁਤ ਖੁਸ਼ ਹੈ ਇਹ ਅਸੀਂ ਹੀ ਕਹਿ ਰਹੇ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਜੀ ਸਾਡੀ ਜੂਨ ਬਹੁਤ ਵਧੀਆ ਹੈ। ਭਾਰਤ ਵਰਗੇ ਗ਼ਰੀਬ ਮੁਲਕ ਵਿੱਚ ਪੁੱਲ਼ਾਂ ਥੱਲੇ ਜਾਂ ਸੜਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਿਨਾਰਿਆਂ ਜਾਂ ਝੁੱਗੀਆਂ ਝੋਂਪੜੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿ ਰਹੇ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਬੁਨਿਆਦੀ ਲੋੜਾਂ ਵੀ ਪੂਰੀਆਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ ਪਰ ਦੁਜੇ ਪਾਸੇ ਵਿਕਸਤ ਮੁਲਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਘਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੱਖੇ ਹੋਏ ਜਾਨਵਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਦੇਖ ਭਾਲ ਓਸੇ ਤਰੀਕੇ ਨਾਲ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਢੰਗ ਨਾਲ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਮਨੁੱਖ ਖ਼ੁਦ ਹੀ ਅੰਦਾਜ਼ਾ ਲਗਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜੂਨ, ਸਾਡੇ ਮੁਲਕ ਦੇ ਬੁਨਿਆਦੀ ਸਹੂਲਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪਛੜੇ ਇਨਸਾਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਚੰਗੀ ਹੈ ਜਾਂ ਵਿਕਸਤ ਮੁਲਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਜਾਨਵਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਚੰਗੀ ਹੈ?

    ਬਲਾਤਕਾਰ ਵਰਗੀਆਂ ਘਟਨਾਵਾਂ, ਕਿਸੇ ਨਾਲ ਧੱਕਾ ਕਰਨਾ, ਹੱਕ ਮਾਰਨਾ, ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੁੱਖਾਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਖੜੇ ਹੀ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਣਾ, ਪੱਥਰ ਦਿੱਲ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਹੰਕਾਰ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਕਰਨੀ, ਬਾਂਦਰ ਵਾਗ ਟਪਸੂਣੀਆਂ ਮਾਰਨੀਆਂ, ਬਿੱਲੀ ਵਾਂਗ ਡਰਪੋਕਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਜੂਨ ਭੋਗਣੀ, ਬਿੱਲੀ ਰਸਤਾ ਕੱਟ ਜਾਏ ਥਾਏਂ ਖਲੋਅ ਜਾਣਾ, ਇਸ ਦਾ ਅਰਥ ਹੈ ਬਿੱਲੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ-ਸ਼ਾਲੀ ਹੋਈ, ਕਾਂ ਕਾਂ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ, ਬਗਲਿਆਂ ਵਾਲੀਆਂ ਸਮਾਧੀਆਂ, ਬਘਿਆੜ-ਚੀਤੇ ਵਾਂਗ ਸ਼ਿਕਾਰ ਦੀ ਭਾਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿਣਾ, ਦਾਜ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ ਬੇ-ਗੁਨਾਹ ਨੂੰਹ ਨੂੰ ਸਾੜ ਦੇਣਾ ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਭੋਗ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਕਿਸੇ ਨੇ ਠੀਕ ਹੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ

    ਫ਼ਰਿਸਤੋਂ ਸੇ ਬਿਹਤਰ ਹੈ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਬਣਨਾ,

    ਮਗਰ ਇਸ ਮੇਂ ਪੜਤੀ ਹੈ ਮਿਹਨਤ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ।

    ਜੂਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਘਬਰਾਉਣ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਹ ਵੀ ਰੱਬ ਦੀਆਂ ਹੀ ਬਣਾਈਆਂ ਹੋਈਆਂ ਹਨ। ਪਰ ਜਿਹੜੀਆਂ ਮਾਨਸਿਕ ਤੌਰ `ਤੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਖ਼ੁਦ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਭੋਗ ਰਹੇ ਹਾਂ ਗੱਲ `ਤੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਣ ਦੀ ਹੈ। ਗਰੁਬਾਣੀ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿੱਚ ‘ਸਚਿਆਰ ਮਨੁੱਖ’ ਬਣਨ ਦਾ ਸੁਨੇਹਾਂ ਏਸੇ ਲਈ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਮਾੜੀ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਵਾਲੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਤਿਆਗ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਏ।

    ਸਚੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਾ ਕਾਢੀਐ, ਕੂੜੈ ਕੂੜੀ ਸੋਇ॥

    ਨਾਨਕ ਵਿਰਲੇ ਜਾਣੀਅਹਿ, ਜਿਨ ਸਚੁ ਪਲੈ ਹੋਇ॥

    ਸਲੋਕ ਮ: ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੧੦੦


----------



## Luckysingh (May 8, 2013)

goojree.
Goojaree:

ant kaal jo lachhmee simrai aisee chintaa meh jay marai.
At the very last moment, one who thinks of wealth, and dies in such thoughts,

sarap jon val val a-utarai. ||1||
shall be reincarnated over and over again, in the form of serpents. ||1||

aree baa-ee gobid naam mat beesrai. rahaa-o.
O sister, do not forget the Name of the Lord of the Universe. ||Pause||

ant kaal jo istaree simrai aisee chintaa meh jay marai.
At the very last moment, he who thinks of women, and dies in such thoughts,

baysvaa jon val val a-utarai. ||2||
shall be reincarnated over and over again as a prostitute. ||2||

ant kaal jo larhikay simrai aisee chintaa meh jay marai.
At the very last moment, one who thinks of his children, and dies in such thoughts,

sookar jon val val a-utarai. ||3||
shall be reincarnated over and over again as a pig. ||3||

ant kaal jo mandar simrai aisee chintaa meh jay marai.
At the very last moment, one who thinks of mansions, and dies in such thoughts,

parayt jon val val a-utarai. ||4||
shall be reincarnated over and over again as a goblin. ||4||

ant kaal naaraa-in simrai aisee chintaa meh jay marai.
At the very last moment, one who thinks of the Lord, and dies in such thoughts,

badat tilochan tay nar muktaa peetambar vaa kay ridai basai. ||5||2||
says Trilochan, that man shall be liberated; the Lord shall abide in his heart. ||5||2|| 


My gurmukhi is not so good to make clear understanding of Prof Sahib's comments or the above, but I will add what I believe as my understanding so far................

As Adminji stated earlier in the other post, this shabad does seem to be used as ammunition too often for the completely wrong ideas of reincarnation and karma.
(Note- I don't hold strong beliefs against reincarnation or karma, so I am not deliberately batting on one side of the field!!- I have my own interpretations and that would be another thread)

Anyway, I have to completely agree with Adminji, because not just the wrong message of reincarnation is given, I believe the wrong message of _how to live_ is also given- Since, people will just mention the last 2 lines to state that it's OK being a so and so, as long as you think of waheguru or say his name whilst on your death bed and breathing your last breath !!!

So, a pimp/crook/crack dealer will get liberated as long as he says ''waheguru' and thinks of the lord when the last bullet from the enemy/law enforcement hits him !!
WOW!!!!!- The power of sikhi is what the baba selling you this will claim !!!

Someone mentioned in the other post-
*What does 'Ant Kaal' mean here* ??
I think this is VERY important. 
Ask yourself this and then look at the rahao line.............

....Bhagat ji is telling us to let go of these emotional ego attachments to wealth, lust, sons or children to carry on lineage/ inheritance, and also the houses and property that you use to define yourself.

*'Ant Kaal'* is used to describe the last moments' from what I gather.
The rahao line is telling us to _Never forget the Name of the Lord for even a Single Moment or second._
We should NEVER forget the Lord because we don't ever know when death is going to come to us to bring an end.
We should remember and be attached to the lord for all moments because ANY single moment could be your last !!!- We have no guarantee that we will wake up tomorrow !!!
*Because every living moment could may well be your last, -this is the 'Ant Kaal' in this shabad.*

This where I Think 'Ant Kaal' is very important to understand because then the baba's arguments using the last 2 lines about being whatever you want as long as on your last breath you utter his name....... is ALL thrown out of the window !!!!

_Whatever we get emotionally attached and absorbed into (money, property, wealth, kids) is what ends up defining and making the rest of our moments and making us the egos we are. - Therefore, not an ounce to do with reincarnation itself._

However, I know some have claimed that the shabad is making a mockery of the Vedic reincarnation belief as well since if one is a prostitute know then you would look back and claim that father or grand-father was a sex maniac!!!
We know this itself is utter nonsense, and I don't think that we should even claim that Bhagat ji is claiming this. 
Bhagatji hasn't actually mocked any Vedic or reincarnation belief but just used it to give the metaphorical message whilst redefining ant kaal. 
To assign such claims to bhagatji is in my opinion a little distasteful and disrespectful.


----------



## spnadmin (May 8, 2013)

Luckysingh said:


> However, I know some have claimed that the shabad is making a mockery of the Vedic reincarnation belief as well since if one is a prostitute know then you would look back and claim that father or grand-father was a sex maniac!!!
> We know this itself is utter nonsense, and I don't think that we should even claim that Bhagat ji is claiming this.
> Bhagatji hasn't actually mocked any Vedic or reincarnation belief but just used it to give the metaphorical message whilst redefining ant kaal.
> To assign such claims to bhagatji is in my opinion a little distasteful and disrespectful.



IMHO Luckysingh ji.

The quoted part of your comments are quite beautiful. "Reincarnation" looks backwards and forwards. Often in discussion we think in terms of death and the next life and the next after that. We might even think that something in a past life caused misery today. It is easy to forget that those who are suffering in the here and now may be suffering because of the wickedness of other people in the here and now. Not because a distant and dead self (or relative) was a sex-maniac, a thief, a cheat a corrupt politician. Bhagatji is not mocking, he is challenging all of us to look in a direction that really makes a difference in who we are and how we treat other people. Bhagatji's challenge may even come from a place in dharma and compassion to relieve the suffering of any of us who live in terror of death instead of feeling the bliss of a life well-lived to the best of our ability.


----------



## ravneet_sb (May 9, 2013)

Sat Sri Akaal,

There are millions of thoughts which our mind receives, 

the final thought which turns as expression or action has to penetrate to various planes of mind.

"Ant Kaal" refers to the last moment 
that 
shifts the 
"thought" that acts on instinct plane
to turn as

expression or action which is expressed or acted upon 

otherwise thoughts born and die without expression and action.

Few thoughts received as expression and action,


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 9, 2013)

To know the real meaning of Aaant Kaal we have to use the Kaswattee of GURBANI..the litmus test of Gurbani is Gurbani.

So whats Aant kaal..is the LAST BREATH ??
NO JI.its NOT.

What does Guru Nanak ji tell us...Guru ji says...*HUM AADMI HAAN EK DAMMI*....meaning we* HUMANS are....ONE BREATH BEINGS*.

One BREATH BEINGS ?? All of us KNOW THIS.....we breathe IN and OUT. ONE BREATH GOES...IN...the same breath COMES OUT. WE ARE ALIVE.   The MOMENT....the SINGLE BREATH CANNOT GO IN....we are DEAD....any moment the Single breath that went IN>>FAILS to COME OUT...we are DEAD.   HUM AADMI HAAN EK DAMMI...EK DAMMI..EK DAMMI...EK DAMMI..!!! ONE BREATH ONLY. PHYSICAL FACT AND REALITY...

But our Humongous EGO..haumaii...makes us FORGET THAT reality...and we make GRANDIOSE PLANS..for the "FUTURE"....we sulk and indulge in the PAST....forgetting the PRESENT....are we having the NEXT BREATH IN/OUT ?? Is it available for us ??

Logically then all this "make beleive" Aant kaal...imaginary lying in the ICU type of setting...everyone hanging around with bated breaths...waiting for the Magical moment..SWARGWAAS HO GIYAH...Passed away "PEACEFULLY"..dearly departed..etc etc etc..are DRAMAS...there is NO SUCH THING....*AANT KAAL is a PRESENT REALITY*..we have to FACE....WAHE...IN...GURU...OUT....NOT wait 89 years for some ICU tubes and bags hanging from our veins...

2nd Kaswattee from GURBANI....the command for us to READ the Bani SOHILA..each NIGHT.....the ODE OF PEACE...DEVOH SAJJNNOH ASSESSREEAHN JION HOVEH SAHIB SION MELLLLLL..........ASK NOT for whom the Bells Toll..they toll for YOU !!! The REALITY...R.I.P....is KIRTAN SOHILA...and what do we do in our HAUMAII....we let the GRANTHI READ IT OVER OUR DEAD BODY just before CREMATION !!!..we falsely beleive THAT is AANT KAAL ????? HA HA HA..the JOKE is on US. AANT KAAL came and WENT a million times..we didnt BOTHER....too late...

Please remember jios....GURBANI kaswatee GURBANI..all questions..all answers in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji ONLY. we have to LOOK carefully...BEWARE SINGLE TUKS...beware SINGLE SHABADS...Beware RAHAOS....the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is a COMPLETE TOOL BOX..each TOOL specifically made for a specific purpose...one can use a screw driver to hammer in a nail....but in the process the screw driver is destroyed..and the nail is loosely hammered in..while the hammer is left UNUSED !!!


----------



## spnadmin (May 9, 2013)

Gyani ji

So you are saying every breath is the last breath. Where munn has been wandering aant kaal stands in Haumai or it stands in something much better.

Why is aant kaal translated (over generations) as the ICU experience you have described so well?

Two words:

aant + kaal. Up until the final/the ultimate + moment in time

And what you say fits quite logically, because very breath is our last until in hukam we draw the next one. How did we spend our moments in time between each breath? It would be the next logical question.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 9, 2013)

Spnadmin Ji,
Thats exactly the point i am making ji...the split second ..I look at a passing woman...and my eyes go beyond simple admiration of her beauty....i am the sex crazed "elephant" so well described in Gurbani...it may only be for a split second..(just one breath ) BUT IF it happens to be MY LAST BREATH..then for me its AANT Kaal...so GURBANI is making us AWARE..of what "JOONS" to AVOID...Maya snake joon..lust elephant joon..MASTH elephant is the mad crazy elephant in heat ~!!..gluttony..pig joon..the officer seated at his desk thinking about how much corrupt under the table money the Joe Public seated opposite is going to offer him..corruption..what JOON is THAT ??..

AND ONLY a SIKH well SCHOOLED in his LESSONS..will REMEMBER the CORRECT "POINT" in each AANT KAAL...No way a sex crazy maniac will have the opportunity to think of God on his death bed...Even in ICU with a hundred tubes and needles..his eyes will swallow the NURSE when she bends over him...only mindless SANTS and BABAs will sell that SNAKE OIL to equally MINDLESS blind followers..one famous one even sold the idea that ONCE Amrit Chhakk..Guru Gobind Singh will ENSURE ALL your sins are FORGIVEN for 10,000 BIRTHS....can you beat that ??? Its WRITTEN in black and white in Gurmatt Paath Darshan !! There is no meaning of Aant kaal for a damdami taksali who follows that to the Letter...      IF STUPIDITY be the Food of KNOWING IT ALL..TABLA MISS...PLAY ON....!!! :winkingmunda: :winkingmunda: :winkingmunda: :winkingmunda: :winkingmunda:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 9, 2013)

And perhaps..."AANT KAAL"..end of all TIME..He does DECIDE which CLASS to put you In according to YOUR RESULTS...Lachhmi simreh..you get lots of GOLD...this is back to the idea of Heaven full of damsels..hourees...which is really heaven for someone who loves aant Kaal woman simreh...what else would he want ???  But then in Gurmatt there is no such heaven or hell...


----------



## spnadmin (May 9, 2013)

It could be then that the shabad has little to do with "reincarnation" as usually understood. Perhaps it is about a change of munn. Re-birthing of mind .


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 9, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> It could be then that the shabad has little to do with "reincarnation" as usually understood. Perhaps it is about a change of munn. Re-birthing of mind .



Spnadmin ji,

Exactly. It is the re-birthing of mind with every new awareness, every new realisation, every new understanding, every new acceptance, every new discovery while studying Gurbani.

As you said very eloquently that our last breath is the last one till our next one, if there is one.

Tejwant Singh

PS: Gyani ji. Wonderfully explained as usual. A womaniser during Aant Kaal will only look at the nurse's cleavage when she is checking his remaining pulse.


----------



## ravneet_sb (May 10, 2013)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Understand brain and its function, 
before thinking travels through expression or action,
when breath air flow takes the impulse of light, 
it is the last moment or point of contact when breath takes energy for expression or action, 
if one loses thought, or thought dies, that its thinking only

Sosche soch na hoi je soche lakh waar.

and mind can not be sillent.

Its experience and hence expression of the word realized through mind and experience through body

for eg.

a person meeting daily with beloved was unable to express his e motion, as  ant kaal that person lost contact.

Its union of soul and spirit, thinking and expression.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 10, 2013)

SOCHEH soch na hovee in japji sahib is about SOCH as in BATHING.
This is a fundamental HINDU Beleif on whcih TEERATHS 68 of them are based.
A LAKH baths at the 78 teeraths wont amke one SUCHAM..or PURE becasue purity is of the MIND..not the BODY.

This SOCH is NOT about "thinking or brains"....


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 10, 2013)

Giani Jee

So 'ant kaal' means the moment I conspire to kill, capture others wealth or conspire to rape due to my polluted mind based on my sanghat. I read somewhere the autobiography of dreaded terrorist and who was sentenced to life with hard labour. He wrote the most regretful moment of his life was the moment he conspired to carry out his crime and not the moment he carried out. I think Bhagat Namdev is trying to tell us to avoid that particular moment.

If we literally interpret 'ant kaal' as last moment or present moment, than it goes against the fundamental teaching of gurmat, 'jo jaisi sangat milay so taisi phal khaey - totally dismisses previous life karma or future punishing life. It is all about sanghat.  It is ones thinking and the resulting repeated actions that lead to formation of certain types of habits which are termed as "Joona". 

best regards
sahni


----------



## spnadmin (May 10, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Spnadmin Ji,
> Thats exactly the point i am making ji...the split second ..I look at a passing woman...and my eyes go beyond simple admiration of her beauty....i am the sex crazed "elephant" so well described in Gurbani...it may only be for a split second..(just one breath ) BUT IF it happens to be MY LAST BREATH..then for me its AANT Kaal...so GURBANI is making us AWARE..of what "JOONS" to AVOID...Maya snake joon..lust elephant joon..MASTH elephant is the mad crazy elephant in heat ~!!..gluttony..pig joon..the officer seated at his desk thinking about how much corrupt under the table money the Joe Public seated opposite is going to offer him..corruption..what JOON is THAT ??..



Some might say we are tossing Professor Sahib Singh's translation aside and coming up with our own interpretations. Is that what we are doing?

I think japjisahib04 ji is also saying that corrupted thinking leads us to be changed because it corrupts our behavior. Our "joons" change according to our thoughts. In that sense we are reborn to the better or worse whie we are still alive. "It is ones thinking and the resulting repeated actions that lead to formation of certain types of habits which are termed as "Joona".

I personally do not think there is a contradiction. Perhaps some further clarification is needed.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 10, 2013)

Gurbani is so multi-faceted there is no side that is 100% right or wrong way....like trying to say which angle of the Diamond is brighter or less bright...the bottom line is the Diamond..not the facets..Prof sahib Singh, Bhai veer Singh, manmohan singh,the Nirmalas of faridkotee teeka, harbans singh doabia, gopal singh...all looking at various facets...and so are WE..and due to the Internet/Google etc we have the DIAMOND SPINNING SO FAST before us..we can SEE ALL the facets....unlike those who went before us..BUT LIKE THEM..we DO NEED those SPECIAL EYES..discerning eyes and intellect..or what we see is GLASS shining and not a Diamond. GURPARSAAD is VITAL.


----------



## spnadmin (May 14, 2013)

What do I make of the discussion so far? Apologies for this too long reaction. Here it is.


There is a difference between taking the literal translation of a pangkti and taking a literal meaning. A literal translation, to the extent 'literal' is possible in poetic verse, is nothing more than a translation from one language into another language that says very close to the ordinary meanings of words..Literal translations become a problem if the choice of word is misleading. For example if "nirbhao" is translated as nirvaana. They are more of a problem if they take the meaning of a verse off track from holistic sense of the poem or shabad itself. And that is what I believe happens when Trilochan ji's shabad is interpreted in a literal way. 

Now even the Hebrew Testament raises examples of how what a shabad says and what a shabad means are very different. And I don’t know how to be clearer than that.

Look at Isaiah 26, with a translation from “Young’s *Literal *Translation.” The shabad is full of metaphors.



> Women, easy ones, rise, hear my voice, Daughters, confident ones, give ear [to] my saying,
> Days and a year ye are troubled, O confident ones, For consumed hath been harvest, The gathering cometh not.
> Tremble ye women, ye easy ones, Be troubled, ye confident ones, Strip and make bare, with a girdle on the loins,
> For breasts they are lamenting, For fields of desire, for the fruitful vine.
> ...



Does anyone really believe that Isaiah is claiming something called “righteousness” is standing about in a “fruitful field?” Is he teaching the ancient Hebrews that a moral quality takes form somehow and then inhabits a tract of farmland that is fertile like an ox or the farmer himself? Of course not!  Even  this so-called literal translation has to be re-translated into another level of meaning that is not about agriculture. The entire passage from Isaiah is a broad metaphor for a transition into a place of spiritual peace – which is not a field in the literal sense.  Isaiah's shabad marks the transition from barren times to fruitful harvest, as comes with movement from a spiritual wilderness to spiritual growth to reaping of spiritual rewards of righteousness. 

The same question of interpretation pertains to Trilochan ji's shabad. Even if one takes the close/literal translation of     ਅਉਤਰੈ  a▫uṯarai as “reincarnation,” it is not open and shut that the shabad's meaning should be read in a literal way. Even the literal meaning of the word, does not automatically give way to a literal meaning for the shabad.  One clue is that the word  ਅਉਤਰੈ    a▫uṯarai repeats 4  times in a broader set of verses. 

So when we read ਅਉਤਰੈ   a▫uṯarai  it might be a bad idea to jump to the conclusion that the shabad gives dire predictions about souls transmigrating into  pigs, prostitutes, serpents and goblins. Is it not possible to be "reborn" perhaps in this lifetime."

Another clue shared with me by Tejwant Singh ji is: “Hindu mythology and also in the Indian culture, it is a common saying, _one protects one’s wealth like a snake sitting on top of it_”.  The saying refers to mindless protection of possessions. Trilochan's shabad may be full of irony (a mismatch between what is said and what is meant, and the idea is  “don’t take me literally.”) 

A third clue is the presence of other shabads in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji that take a similar approach to the subject. Ordinary images from daily life are combined by Kabir ji in a way that sends a practical message about living a moral life that avoids “spiritual death.' Forum mentor japjisahib04 ji wrote on a different thread: 



> ' ਪਰ ਧਨ ਪਰ ਤਨ ਪਰ ਤੀ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਪਰ ਅਪਬਾਦੁ ਨ ਛੂਟੈ ॥ ਆਵਾ ਗਵਨੁ ਹੋਤੁ ਹੈ ਫੁਨਿ ਫੁਨਿ ਇਹੁ ਪਰਸੰਗੁ ਨ ਤੂਟੈ ॥੨॥ by keeping an eye on others wealth or conspiring to capture others wealth, every moment I die and am reborn and yell like a dog or bite like a snake, am arrogant like lion, and this cycle is not coming to an end. I don't expect whether people judge me as good or bad but when I am not at peace within myself, I don't take it like living but dead. So as per gurbani this aava gavan - alleged reincarnation is spiritual death or living and not physical death.  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/atheism/40690-do-you-believe-in-waheguru.html#post184342



Guruji speaks of  ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ  aant kaal, ultimate moments, as moments of transition from one spiritually degraded state to another as if we are doomed to relive ਜੇ ਮਰੈ je marai our ethical shortcomings ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ val val, literally “over and over.” But why imply life after life? Why not day after day? 

The mere sight of  ਅਉਤਰੈ    a▫uṯarai.should not trigger a mental reflex: literal translation equals literal meaning.  Professor Sahib Singh has translated the word as “reincarnate” and then he just moves on to discuss the main idea of the shabad. He does not linger or ponder    ਅਉਤਰੈ  a▫uṯarai     Our hangups need to be elsewhere. Two possibilities: 

1. ਅਰੀ ਬਾਈ ਗੋਬਿਦ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਤਿ ਬੀਸਰੈ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Arī bā▫ī gobiḏ nām maṯ bīsrai. Rahā▫o.

2. 

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਨਾਰਾਇਣੁ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥
Anṯ kāl nārā▫iṇ simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai.

ਬਦਤਿ ਤਿਲੋਚਨੁ ਤੇ ਨਰ ਮੁਕਤਾ ਪੀਤੰਬਰੁ ਵਾ ਕੇ ਰਿਦੈ ਬਸੈ ॥੫॥੨॥
Baḏaṯ ṯilocẖan ṯe nar mukṯā pīṯambar vā ke riḏai basai. ||5||2|| 

This is not what I originally wanted to post about. I will get back to that later.


----------



## spnadmin (May 14, 2013)

Forgive me, but here is a beautiful line in the passage from Isaiah

For breasts they are lamenting, For fields of desire, for the fruitful vine.

The Shabad, for Christians, is "To the Women of Jerusalem." Full of complicated metaphors. In one line are lamenting breasts, fields of desire, and yearning for the fruitful vine. What this is not. It is not about a fertility complex, or a yearning for the womb to bear fruit and the breasts aching to give suck. It is a line that builds to the finale about giving birth to spiritual fruit. 

What the words say and what the words mean may not be the same. Translation is the stepping stone to meaning.


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 14, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> What do I make of the discussion so far? Apologies for this too long reaction. Here it is.
> Guruji speaks of  ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ  aant kaal ultimate moments as moments of transition from one spiritually degraded state to another as if we are doomed to relive ਜੇ ਮਰੈ je marai our ethical shortcomings ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ val val, literally “over and over.” But why imply life after life? Why not day after day?
> 
> The mere sight of  ਅਉਤਰੈ    a▫uṯarai.should not trigger a mental reflex: literal translation equals literal meaning.  Professor Sant Shingh has translated the word as “reincarnate” and then he just moves on to discuss the main idea of the shabad. He does not linger or ponder    ਅਉਤਰੈ  a▫uṯarai     Our hangups need to be elsewhere. Two possibilities:
> ...



Spnadmin Jio


In above sabd, unlike laxmi, woman, mandir and narayan, 'larkai' seems to me in pluaral which attracted my attention to decode this sabd further. We all know gurbani is universal. Each and every pankti applies to every human beings irrespective of caste, creed, religion or even gender. And if we literally interpret larkai as sons, then it contradicts universality of gurbani as who don't have sons or those who are not married yet and or have only daughters, in that case this sabd cannot apply to them. Therefore, let us try to understand the meaning of larkai through gurbani only and try to decode the meaning of laxmi, woman alongwith as money and woman are the most sweetest gift and we cannot live without them, then why gurbani has presented them in negative sense.

Let us focus on Kabir jee's three sloke relating with 'larkai and larki on page 1366 and 1368, 'ਕਬੀਰ ਐਸਾ ਕੋਈ ਨ ਜਨਮਿਓ ਅਪਨੈ ਘਰਿ ਲਾਵੈ ਆਗਿ ॥  ਪਾਂਚਉ ਲਰਿਕਾ ਜਾਰਿ ਕੈ ਰਹੈ ਰਾਮ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਗਿ ॥੪੨॥ in this sloke and sloke after ਪਾਂਚਉ ਲਰਿਕਾ  and larki stands for 'kaam, krodh, lobh, moh and ahnkar as sons and 'asha, trishna, slenderings, bakheeli, worry as daughter. When we look closely we will find these two sloke in fact are linked with 'eh kutamb jo tu daikhda chalai nahi tere naal- these ten larka and larki are our family and all of them are hurdles on our way to merge with creator. And if we follow them then, 'ਸੂਕਰ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੩॥.

I will continue tommorrow.

best regards
sahni


----------



## spnadmin (May 14, 2013)

japjisahib04 ji

First, thank you for helping this thread move forward by making the comparisons with Kabir ji here and on another thread. It has motivated me to dig deeper.

Also, let me post the verses you are referring to from Trilochan ji's shabad:

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਲੜਿਕੇ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥
Anṯ kāl jo laṛike simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai.
At the very last moment, one who thinks of his children, and dies in such thoughts,

ਸੂਕਰ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੩॥
Sūkar jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||3||
shall be reincarnated over and over again as a pig. ||3|| 

That way there will be no mistake.


----------



## ravneet_sb (May 17, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> What do I make of the discussion so far? Apologies for this too long reaction. Here it is.
> 
> 
> There is a difference between taking the literal translation of a pangkti and taking a literal meaning. A literal translation, to the extent 'literal' is possible in poetic verse, is nothing more than a translation from one language into another language that says very close to the ordinary meanings of words..Literal translations become a problem if the choice of word is misleading. For example if "nirbhao" is translated as nirvaana. They are more of a problem if they take the meaning of a verse off track from holistic sense of the poem or shabad itself. And that is what I believe happens when Trilochan ji's shabad is interpreted in a literal way.
> ...




Sat Sri Akaal,

One's consciousness is developed after getting vocal impetus from
Guru's Bani,
but it has not penetrated through subconscious and unconscious plane
and further spine which are responsible for most of one's actions in day to day life.

That part of primitive mind is still having animal instincts.

This part of mind (Shiv) is connected linked (ling) to spine which transfers
energy to body to perform action.

Spine connects with vitals which gives sense of Sex, Food, Security, Relation and Ego

One's mind is never detatch to these impetus from the lower realms of body.

But once become aware of mind its process, its function,

So one get complete satisfaction 
from five basic thoughts, 
mind may get
detatched from basic instincts.

And may think of "HUMAN" instinct "NAR  AYAN" simre and one get's
liberated from animal instinct for that moments.

This is moment only,

it is very difficult to stay on this, 
and 
this moment is also very difficult to attain, as inputs from senses again connects to five.
"SANSKAR"   
"breath which performs"
"breath which one takes inside to perform function"
realise where one takes it. 

Its "TRUE NATURE"

It's not hinduism, muslim, christanity, sikhism. the way its professed and  propagated.
though it is in all.

Eat Apple, do objective study, 
subjective study is good for inflation of EGO, and consciousness,
one shall have watch on one's own thought and actions


speech(vocal, literal) is through formation of "EGO" what goes in that comes out

Akhaar Hi Gaavan, hor na jaana baani.

without objective and intutive awareness.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## spnadmin (May 17, 2013)

ravneet ji

I followed most of your remarks. However, I do not understand your conclusion. Would you try to explain it a different way. Mostly I don't understand how it connects up with my understanding that the main idea of Trilochan ji is  if we in the ant kaal are focused on "gobind" then and only then we are released from our anxieties regarding life after life. Or we might be in agreement. I cannot tell. You might actually be calling attention to a different thought and I am just missing it. Thank you for any clarification you can offer.

Most of my post however was about the need to move from literal translation step by step to the meaning of a shabad which may or may not be taken literally from a very close translation.

This is very meaningful to me 

Akhaar Hi Gaavan, hor na jaana baani.

without objective and intutive awareness.


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 17, 2013)

japjisahib04 said:


> Spnadmin Jio
> Let us focus on Kabir jee's three sloke relating with 'larkai and larki on page 1366 and 1368, 'ਕਬੀਰ ਐਸਾ ਕੋਈ ਨ ਜਨਮਿਓ ਅਪਨੈ ਘਰਿ ਲਾਵੈ ਆਗਿ ॥  ਪਾਂਚਉ ਲਰਿਕਾ ਜਾਰਿ ਕੈ ਰਹੈ ਰਾਮ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਗਿ ॥੪੨॥ in this sloke and sloke after ਪਾਂਚਉ ਲਰਿਕਾ  and larki stands for 'kaam, krodh, lobh, moh and ahnkar as sons and 'asha, trishna, slenderings, bakheeli, worry as daughter. When we look closely we will find these two sloke in fact are linked with 'eh kutamb jo tu daikhda chalai nahi tere naal- these ten larka and larki are our family and all of them are hurdles on our way to merge with creator. And if we follow them then, 'ਸੂਕਰ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੩॥.



In continuance to above sabd, similarly I don't find anything wrong with 'ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ' she is the most lovable, my inspiration, and I firmly believe Guru sahib when they say 'ਏਕ ਜੋਤਿ ਦੁਇ ਮੂਰਤੀ ਧਨ ਪਿਰੁ ਕਹੀਐ ਸੋਇ ॥੩॥'  then how could she be cause of my spiritual death and wondering why bhagat jee is forbading me to remember her. Further 'vaishya' is not a joon like other animals and why we blame lady for an action and addressing her as 'ganika' for which man is equally responsible.  Why are we disgracing female. Is gurbani referring 'ganika' only to a lady? No Ganika in fact stands for those who have sold off their conscience. 

Therefore as per my understanding the meaning of, 'ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥ ਬੇਸਵਾ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੨॥whosoever acts in a selfish and  greedy manner is spiritually dead and thus  is living is like 'besva' who has sold out his conscience.

Looking other members input.

best regards
sahni


----------



## spnadmin (May 17, 2013)

japsahib04 ji

You have offered some turning points in understanding the shabad from my point of view. 

1. You are working with words and phrases as metaphors for spiritual states that can plague us and are difficult to shake. This gets us back to the states of mind that are our enemies. Creation itself is not our enemy. All Guru has created is good. Creation is his gift to us. Thinking of the good things we have been given in this life ant kaal is not what dooms us. If we allow ourselves to be entangled in self-defeating obsessions, that is what dooms us.

2. You used bani of Kabir ji to understand a larger scope of Gurbani. That helps to find throughout Gurbani the gurus and bhagats are saying the same things.

3. Words give us reference points. We connect the dots, From that we get to underlying concepts that mean much more than the words themselves tell us. We connect the ideas and gurprasad  we can see the meaning of the shabad. How deep the meaning goes.

I always wait for your next comment on any thread.


----------



## ravneet_sb (May 17, 2013)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Its the thought which borns and die that birth and death is reincarnation,
not physically 

for eg,
Ravneet has done useful effort for Kawalpreet, though comes Ravneet is good
but the effort has not given desired results, Ravneet is useless

Thought effort and person remains same, 
good thought has died
and bad has born

again effort gives good results, Ravneet is so good

this are normal thoughts which born and die

now lets thing of universal awarness

Sun sets from east and sets from west, gravity, magnetics
Thousands of generations has witnessed this though, it retains and remains

But Guru's have experience beyond that

Even Gravity, east west can change

Ek Oamkar,

which is reality of existence

Never Born Nor Die

TRUTH OF NATURE

Let it be imbibed in "MIND"

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Wahegur Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## spnadmin (May 17, 2013)

I understand better now ravneet ji.  Thank you.

However I will never be like the gurus. The best I can hope for are those fortunate moments where a glimpse into their timeless wisdom is granted to me.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 17, 2013)

sahni Ji,
You are absolutely RIGHT.
SGGS is gender free..and Isteri is not "woman" alone per se..its  metaphor and prostitute is not a JOON...per se..again its a metaphor for corrupt beings who sell themselves for a few dollars like JUDAS did for 33 silver coins..
All these ideas come form Vedic background..where even looking a picture of a woman is enough to destroy a man for ever..GURU NANAK ji picked up the fallen downtrodden WOMAN and gave her , her rightful place as equal partner .
In the SGGS the GURUS had to convey so much more than mere words could contain....these WORDS are mere CONTAINERS...( like what a MKV is in modern IT downloadable files )....and limited words can only convey just so much if we take the literal only..but if we dig deeper and deeper we see the layers like an onion...the ONION is ONE..layers are many...THANK YOU for a very good post.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (May 18, 2013)

My understanding about the meaning of ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ  is different. I think this is a reference of the period during which end is fixed.This could be a period from Birth till death.

If the meaning of ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ  is considered as the last moment of death then the relevence of 
core concept of prime message of Gurbanee would be lost.

As per Gurbanee this life in Human form is an oppotunity to realise ones immersion with the CREATOR
by way of Naamu Simran.
Now after death one may or may not get freedom from the cycle of births as stipulated.But if one has remained in unison with Naamu thru out the life time then there is every possibilty getting freedom from the cycle of births .This is perhaps the crux of the message in this Sabad.

From Gurbanee it also becomes  clear that there is a specific Single Naamu for getting freedom from the cycles of Birth and as I have understood that Naamu is Ram Naamu/Hari Naamu which is also refered as Gurmati Ram Naamu.
I may be recified for anything wrong.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Harry Haller (May 18, 2013)

My own opinion, and it is just my opinion

This shabad is once again telling us how to live our daily life and has nothing to do with reincarnation or past lives. 

I am no expert on Bani but if your last waking breath is spent thinking of women, the next day you will be a prostitute, etc etc. 

I think it is a clear indication of whatever you shine a light on in your head, that is what will grow and what will be nurtured. 

“Sow a thought, reap an action; sow an action, reap a habit; sow a habit, reap a character; sow a character, reap a destiny.” 

SR Covey

I do not think a fixed end works in Sikhism, the end depends on how you live your life, although there may be fixed ends dependent on various scenarious, one for living in Hukam, one for not, a heroin addict is going to live longer if he/she has the courage to embrace Hukam, and is going to have a  short life if they chase the dragon.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 18, 2013)

Imho what PS bagga ji is saying is that "AANT KAAL" is Not a moment..its the ENTIRE HUMAN LIFE-LONG TIME"..your whole life..from the Second you come out and cry to the moment you breathe your last breath is AANT Kaal..for some it may be 120 years..for another it may be ZERO (STILL BORN)..another may be 21 years etc..

So "AK" is a Specific time period during which oen if applying the GURBANI and LIVING GURBANI..then its pass with flying colours..or..going through those joons hour by hour..day by day..week by week..month by month..and year on year..till it all ends.

:kaurkhalsaflagblue:


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (May 18, 2013)

One canlook at this Sabad from Gurbanee as
ਗੁਰ ਸੇਵਾ ਤੇ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਮਾਈ ॥ ਤਬ ਇਹ ਮਾਨਸ ਦੇਹੀ ਪਾਈ ॥ ਇਸ ਦੇਹੀ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਦੇਵ ॥ ਸੋ ਦੇਹੀ ਭਜੁ ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਸੇਵ ॥੧॥ ਭਜਹੁ ਗਬਿੰਦ ਭੂਲਿ ਮਤ ਜਾਹੁ ॥ ਮਾਨਸ ਜਨਮ ਕਾ ਏਹੀ ਲਾਹੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਜਰਾ ਰੋਗੁ ਨਹੀ ਆਇਆ ॥ ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਕਾਲਿ ਗ੍ਰਸੀ ਨਹੀ ਕਾਇਆ ॥ ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਬਿਕਲ ਭਈ ਨਹੀ ਬਾਨੀ ॥ ਭਜਿ ਲੇਹਿ ਰੇ ਮਨ ਸਾਰਿਗਪਾਨੀ ॥੨॥ ਅਬ ਨ ਭਜਸਿ ਭਜਸਿ ਕਬ ਭਾਈ ॥ ਆਵੈ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਭਜਿਆ ਜਾਈ ॥ ਜੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰਹਿ ਸੋਈ ਅਬ ਸਾਰੁ ॥ ਫਿਰਿ ਪਛੁਤਾਹੁ ਨ ਪਾਵਹੁ ਪਾਰੁ ॥੩॥ ਸੋ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਜੋ ਲਾਇਆ ਸੇਵ ॥ ਤਿਨ ਹੀ ਪਾਏ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਦੇਵ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਤਾ ਕੇ ਖੁਲ੍ਹ੍ਹੇ ਕਪਾਟ ॥ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਜੋਨੀ ਬਾਟ ॥੪॥ ਇਹੀ ਤੇਰਾ ਅਉਸਰੁ ਇਹ ਤੇਰੀ ਬਾਰ ॥ ਘਟ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਤੂ ਦੇਖੁ ਬਿਚਾਰਿ ॥ ਕਹਤ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਜੀਤਿ ਕੈ ਹਾਰਿ ॥ ਬਹੁ ਬਿਧਿ ਕਹਿਓ ਪੁਕਾਰਿ ਪੁਕਾਰਿ ॥੫॥੧॥੯॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 1159}

I think it is worth considering the meaning of the line in the Sabad as
ਅਬ ਨ ਭਜਸਿ ਭਜਸਿ ਕਬ ਭਾਈ ॥ ਆਵੈ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਭਜਿਆ ਜਾਈ ॥ 

Here the reference meaning of the word ਅੰਤੁ is a specific death time.
According to this one should try to understand ਆਵੈ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਭਜਿਆ ਜਾਈ ॥ 

Also give consideration to ਇਹੀ ਤੇਰਾ ਅਉਸਰੁ ਇਹ ਤੇਰੀ ਬਾਰ ॥ ਘਟ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਤੂ ਦੇਖੁ ਬਿਚਾਰਿ ॥ ਕਹਤ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਜੀਤਿ ਕੈ ਹਾਰਿ ॥ ਬਹੁ ਬਿਧਿ ਕਹਿਓ ਪੁਕਾਰਿ ਪੁਕਾਰਿ ॥੫॥੧॥੯॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 1159}



Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## ravneet_sb (May 18, 2013)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Bhul Chuk Maaf, 

If Ant Kaal only comes at end, 

ਅਬ ਨ ਭਜਸਿ ਭਜਸਿ ਕਬ ਭਾਈ
then how come the opportunity is now, 

One shall not expect in between and 
wait for ANT KAAL, end of life THEORY, for Narayan SIMRAN for next birth and so on ji.

Waheguru Ji Da Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Di Fateh


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (May 18, 2013)

It is obvious that there should be some difference in the meanings of
the words ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ  and ਅੰਤੁ .

Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 18, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> sahni Ji,
> You are absolutely RIGHT.
> Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is gender free..and Isteri is not "woman" alone per se..its  metaphor and prostitute is not a JOON...per se..again its a metaphor for corrupt beings who sell themselves for a few dollars like JUDAS did for 33 silver coins..
> 
> In the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji the GURUS had to convey so much more than mere words could contain....these WORDS are mere CONTAINERS...( like what a MKV is in modern IT downloadable files )....and limited words can only convey just so much if we take the literal only..but if we dig deeper and deeper we see the layers like an onion...the ONION is ONE..layers are many...THANK YOU for a very good post.



Dear Giani Ji and Spnadmin Ji

Thank you. You are right 'isteri' is not 'woman' alone per se... its metaphor and prostitute is not a Joon.. per see. again its a metaphor for corrupt being otherwise it can be interpreted that adultery is allowed for woman and not man. In addition literal interpretation of  isteri as 'woman' would contradict universality of gurbani. As gurbani says, 'nanak sachai ki sachi kaar .. any Joon created by God is true, all others joons are our creation. Thus prostitution is our creation which can be transformed once surrender to guru di mat but 'joons' other than human being cannot be transformed. 

S. Prakash Bagga Ji with regard to your  query on 'ant'. The context in rahao pankti of this sabd, 'ਭਜਹੁ ਗਬਿੰਦ ਭੂਲਿ ਮਤ ਜਾਹੁ ॥ ਮਾਨਸ ਜਨਮ ਕਾ ਏਹੀ ਲਾਹੁ ॥੧ - in order to be blessed as human follow divine wisdom, otherwise as per gurbani we all are beast wrapped in human skin. Thus while reflecting on rahao, meaning of 
'ant' again in this sabd, as per my understanding is spiritual death.

best regards
sahni


----------



## findingmyway (May 19, 2013)

This is a wonderful thread. Sahni ji, your posts especially have really got me thinking :thx:


----------



## A_seeker (Mar 12, 2019)

Ravinder Singh said:


> ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਲਛਮੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥
> Anṯ kāl jo lacẖẖmī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai.
> 
> ਸਰਪ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੧॥
> Sarap jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||1||





spnadmin said:


> Another clue shared with me by Tejwant Singh ji is: “Hindu mythology and also in the Indian culture, it is a common saying, _one protects one’s wealth like a snake sitting on top of it_



 I am not able to relate how is "*Joon of  snake"* related to wealth ,money in Hindu culture .  I could not find any authentic Hindu source .It will great if someone can elaborate how snake is related to materialism 
Regards


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 12, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Often heard that thinking if positive, if one see glass as half fille, and negative if one see glass as jalf empty.   

Disregarding this theory, the wise aspect is there  is equal positive and negative in both cases.
So if realise origin of poison in snake, as a killer, in negative prospect, and poison as a protector as positive prospect.  Although not  have much awareness of religion.  Wealth is not only materials, but the natures blessing of memory, senses, and forms equally relates to wealth.

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh.


----------



## A_seeker (Mar 13, 2019)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Often heard that thinking if positive, if one see glass as half fille, and negative if one see glass as jalf empty.
> 
> ...



Just wondering how to relate(Quote abovd) to this verse??

*ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਲਛਮੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥
Anṯ kāl jo lacẖẖmī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai.

ਸਰਪ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੧॥
Sarap jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||1||*


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 14, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Human thoughts come and die. Thoughts appears as inspiration to act ie as action of thinking, speech or action.  Each bring some e motion.  Action as a thinking, speech or thought inspired of thought which die at action. That point of inner action as an inspiration to think, speak or act. Is ANTKAAL.   It is not outer physical death.

All these religions is  inner world awareness we can not search out for it.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waherguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 14, 2019)

Snakes consume a variety of items including termites, rodents, birds, frogs, small deer and other reptiles. Snakes eat their prey whole and are able to consume prey three times larger than the diameter of their head because their lower jaw can separate from the upper jaw. To keep prey from escaping, snakes have rear-facing teeth that hold their prey in their mouths.
Venomous snakes inject their prey with venom, while constrictors squeeze their prey.


----------



## A_seeker (Mar 14, 2019)

ravneet_sb said:


> Snakes consume a variety of items including termites, rodents, birds, frogs, small deer and other reptiles. Snakes eat their prey whole and are able to consume prey three times larger than the diameter of their head because their lower jaw can separate from the upper jaw. To keep prey from escaping, snakes have rear-facing teeth that hold their prey in their mouths.
> Venomous snakes inject their prey with venom, while constrictors squeeze their prey.



If this reply was for my question, than you have answered nothing .

Let me rephrase my query.



_ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਲਛਮੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥
Anṯ kāl jo lacẖẖmī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai.

ਸਰਪ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੧॥
Sarap jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||1|| _

*How  is symbolic description of a  snake  associated with ਲਛਮੀ  and  ਚਿੰਤਾ  ??
&   Why snakes represents desires ?*


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 14, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Chetey. Keep in mind

Chit Imaginative or Intutive sense

Chinta Repetitive imaginative thinking

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## A_seeker (Mar 14, 2019)

I get you 
*You and I are seekers of the quantum matrix.*
Although you may not realize it, you are astral.
It can be difficult to know where to begin. How should you navigate this mythic galaxy? Child, look within and beckon yourself.

The future will be an eternal summoning of growth. Eons from now, we st{censored}eds will dream like never before as we are re-energized by the planet. The flow of divinity is now happening worldwide.

Humankind has nothing to lose. Our conversations with other dreamweavers have led to an evolving of hyper-ethereal consciousness. We are in the midst of a technological deepening of energy that will amplify our connection to the galaxy itself.

Ego is born in the gap where manna has been excluded. Where there is dogma, purpose cannot thrive. Without rebirth, one cannot reflect.

SATNAM


----------

